

12 Bizarre Programming Languages You Never Heard Of - henrik_w
http://www.pixel77.com/12-bizarre-programing-languages-heard/

======
Deestan
This looks like a rehost page that missed half the content when they copy-
pasted the original.

Parts of the content is missing, and plain text saying "click here" without
being a link.

